
Liquid fun (2014) - atilev
http://google.github.io/liquidfun/
======
jacobsimon
Even better in 3D: [http://david.li/fluid/](http://david.li/fluid/)

~~~
bsenftner
I like this version more (also david.li):
[http://www.adultswim.com/etcetera/soup/](http://www.adultswim.com/etcetera/soup/)
(2D, but funnier)

------
emsy
This project is 3-4 years old and the last commit was 2 years ago.

~~~
shadowmint
By comparison Box2D is actively maintained:
[https://github.com/erincatto/Box2D/commits/master](https://github.com/erincatto/Box2D/commits/master)

This is the problem when you fork a project. :/

------
iKlsR
For anyone who wants to get their feet wet just a little (pun not intended).
[https://www.khanacademy.org/partner-
content/pixar/simulation](https://www.khanacademy.org/partner-
content/pixar/simulation). Also recommend checking out the entire series.

------
abainbridge
Nice. Is there anything like this for simulating gas? I want to make a 2D
simulation of an internal combustion engine.

~~~
ino
perhaps not quite what you want, but you can do this with box2d:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kZRpouZ3OQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kZRpouZ3OQ)

------
aerovistae
I can't wait til this sort of thing is common in 3D.

~~~
slavik81
It's brutally expensive, unfortunately. Moving from 2D to 3D you go from
needing O(n²) particles to O(n³) particles to fill a box. That's an awful
increase in complexity, and it really limits the size of what you can do.

With that said, NVIDIA has a boatload of money, top-notch hardware skills and
fluid simulation experts like Matthias Müller-Fischer working on the problem.
NVIDIA Flex[1] is amazing to behold.

[1]: [https://youtu.be/pfonMfP__Ks](https://youtu.be/pfonMfP__Ks)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
As a slight aside, is NVIDIA's motivation profit from the gaming industry or
does this find industrial application outside of the obvious visual
presentations?

~~~
TeMPOraL
Possibly, given that - besides all that recent neural-networks-on-GPU craze -
people run e.g. CFD simulations on GPUs. I recall SpaceX in particular doing
simulations for their rockets on NVIDIA hardware.

[https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2015/03/17/mars-
rocket/](https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2015/03/17/mars-rocket/)

